# Trouble with Chevy Express taillights..........



## gitnerdun (Nov 1, 2006)

Anyone notice that there are alot of Chevy/GMC vans with dim brake lights? I have, and have this trouble with mine. It seems that there is a bad ground in the housing. A stab-in connector. I was hoping someone may have a fix for this. I am a stickler for bright brake lights, with all the blind drivers out there.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I have some '03's and all are OK except mine. The left front turn signal has gone out twice and the left rear brake light went out a few weeks ago. I started using di-electric grease when I replaced the front turn lamp the second time, so far, so good. 

You could also try using http://www.nocorrosion.com/corrosion-control.htm it's found in marine stores we use on boat electrics all of the time. At the boatshows they hose down a small TV and have it on inside of a fish tank.


----------



## dumplin1078 (Feb 14, 2006)

I worked at a chevy dealer and I had a nightmare case with a van doing what you are describing. It came in for right taillight out. I checked the bulb it was blown. Replace bulb, right side works, left side quit. Found corrosion on left side socket. Cleaned it and added diletric grease. Now the right side turn signal quits working. I don't remember now what all I did to it but everytime I would get one thing working something else would quit. I would up replacing the taillamp harnesses on both sides but I couldn't actually find anything wrong with them. Grounds were all good too. :blink: :blink: That was the only one I remember seeing that problem on.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 1, 2006)

That all sounds familiar. I found mine was a bad ground connection at the bulb socket. It all showed up when I was checking trailer lights, then I noticed other vans with the same problem. I was hoping GM would have some sort of a fix for this.


----------

